# Betta not flaring, HELP



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Derek my fish is not flaring. Not to a mirror or another male/female betta. Any help? I've had him for a month. He is a crowntail. I've only seen him flare once when I kept a camera to his face, but now it isn't working.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So,e bettas dont flare its nothing wrong with them they just dont


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't worry it, not flaring does not mean he's despressed, sick, or unhappy. Some just never flare. I have one male, Alastor I've never gotten to flare that I can recall. He made a bubble nest when in quarantine one or day days after coming home but even then did not flare at me to keep me away. He's a very shy boy and though he'll hang out by me when I'm I front of his tank (am right now actually in a rocker by his and Magnus' tanks) but he backs up if I put a finger, item, mirror or photo up to him. 
My oldest boy Xerxes only recently started flaring for me but he's unpredictable and won't flare for mirrors or betta photos. He flares occasionally at my finger and today at my short blue pen, but he's also gotten flare-y at a white handkerchief.
Magnus is a fiesty boy who got through a barrier to fight Alastor (and got whooped) he doesn't full flare and show me a big beard but he periodically gives the puffed out gill almost-flare.
Now my newest boy, Aristocoles, is a young EE and he's been the fastest to start flaring but it took him 1-2 weeks before he did it the first time.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok thanks! It's funny about how these fish have such different personalities! Derek is pretty shy. He does like blowing bubbles though. I mean, I come back to look at him and bubbles everywhere across the top. They aren't organized, just scattered. He's so funny


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep, they are funny little fish. My male(Little Zoom) wouldn't flare either. It took him 7 months to show me a half flare. Some bettas just don't flare often or at all.


----------



## GamesAndFish (Nov 2, 2014)

My girls flare more then my boys! My girls flare until I feed them, the boys on the other hand, wait and stare at me for food.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Two of my boys flare at my finger, one of which is so aggressive he glass surfs constantly flaring and trying to pick a fight with himself. My other boy, Lux, only does full flares at a mirror or my female betta. My female is just like him. And the new guy I got yesterday did a little gill cover lift, only a tiny bit, at me but for the most part is just very friendly.

Bettas all have different personalities, vices and quirks! It makes them seem so human.


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 5, 2014)

Bettas are funny creatures and each has its own personality. Roy gets along swimmingly with the White Clouds in his tank. For no reason, yesterday, he started flaring at them and chasing them. Today, he's back to normal. Silly fish!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

I once showed my betta a mirror, and then he got stress stripes and started swimming rapidly.. same thing was happening at the petstore when another betta was flaring at him, although the stripes where more noticeable.


----------

